# Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??



## bummi18 (4. November 2016)

*Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

Ich suche eine AIO Kühlung für meine Graka , bei BF1 wird der orginalkühler schon recht laut (für mich) da der rest vom system unhörbar ist.
Das Nanoxia deep silence 5 bietet die mehrere möglichkeiten einen radiator einzubauen , die frage ist , welche AIO und wo sollte sie eingebaut werden um einen guten kompromiss aus kühlung und lautstärke zu erzielen.
Kuhlung, Staubschutz und Dammung - Nanoxia Deep Silence 5 im Test: Schallgedammter Big-Tower fur ubergrosse Systeme


----------



## Peitschenpaul (4. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit mÃ¶glichst groÃŸem Radiator??*

Es bleiben dir sowieso nur 3 Möglichkeiten:
- Asetek AIO Wasserkühlung für CPUs auf die Grafikkarte montieren (Corsair HG10 oder NZXT Kraken G10 Halterungen)
- Erweiterbare AIO kaufen (Lepa Exlusion, Raijintek Triton, EKWB Predator, Alphacool Eisbär) und die Grafikkarte dann mit einem normalen GPU Block einbinden
- GPU AIO kaufen (hab bisher nur eine einzige universell einsetzbare gesehen: ID-Cooling FrostFlow)

!!!! ** EDIT** Hab eine vergessen: Arctic Accelero Hybrid !!!!

Würde dir normalerweise ja raten dass du die Alphacool Eiswolf kaufst (GPU AIO mit einem Full-Cover Passiv(Luft) Kühler für alles ausser dem Chip selbst(der wird Wassergekühlt))... wird es nur für deine Grafikkarte ziemlich sicher nicht geben. Kannst ja mal anfragen


----------



## Birdy84 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit mÃ¶glichst groÃŸem Radiator??*

Alternativ kannst du den Lüfter auf etwa 40% per Afterburner fest setzen oder die Lüfterkurve entpsrechend anpassen. Behalte die Temperatur im Auge, die sollte bei deinem Gehäuse aber im grünen Bereich bleiben.


----------



## v3nom (4. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit mÃ¶glichst groÃŸem Radiator??*

Gibt es überhaupt einen Custom Block für die Karte?


----------



## meus (4. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit mÃ¶glichst groÃŸem Radiator??*

hab die Omega Edition. 
Bei 40 % Lüfterkurve ist es für mich vollkommen in Ordnung und Temps bei ca. 75 °c


----------



## Killermarkus81 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit mÃ¶glichst groÃŸem Radiator??*



v3nom schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt einen Custom Block für die Karte?



Sorry, we have no plans to make any waterblocks for this position. Thank you

Die Arctic Storm basiert im übrigen auf dem gleichen PCB - es gibt also einen Custom Kühler, allerdings ist mir nicht bekannt von wem der stammt und einzeln nicht erhältlich! 

Alternativ könnte man die Dienste von Alphacool in Anspruch nehmen - siehe Aquatuning!


----------



## bummi18 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit mÃ¶glichst groÃŸem Radiator??*

also unter last erreiche ich bei 65 % Lüfterdrehzahl 72 grad , werd heut abend mal testen was passiert wenn ich auf 55%  begrenze aber 40 % wird wohl nix. die hybrid hab ich mir auch angesehen , bin aber noch unsicher wegen der lautheit des Lüfters am radiator.


----------



## Chimera (4. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit mÃ¶glichst groÃŸem Radiator??*



bummi18 schrieb:


> also unter last erreiche ich bei 65 % Lüfterdrehzahl 72 grad , werd heut abend mal testen was passiert wenn ich auf 55%  begrenze aber 40 % wird wohl nix. die hybrid hab ich mir auch angesehen , bin aber noch unsicher wegen der lautheit des Lüfters am radiator.



Naja, darfst von der Hybrid natürlich nicht erwarten, dass sie einerseits super-duper leise ist UND dann auch noch gut kühlt. Kollege musst diese Erfahrung damals mit der PNY GTX 580 Hybrid machen (GPU wassergekühlt, VRMS und RAM mit dem originalen Radialgebläse): Karte war in Games schön kühl und auch die VRMs/der RAM blieb cool, doch dafür hatte er jetzt doppelten Lärm. Auf seiner GTX 670 hatte er die erste Version vom Arctic Hybrid, welche ja noch die aktive Kühlung für die VRMs hatte. Die war noch ok, wobei der Lüfi halt auch nicht so der Hit war (voll aufgedreht hörbar aus nem Obsidian 800) und gedrosselt eher schwach. Ok, die Arctic Hybrid 2 und 3 setzen auf nen massiven Passivkühler, doch ganz ohne Luftzug ist der auch eher.... beschränkt. Sprich man muss entweder direkt nen Lüfter draufblasen lassen oder aber für nen guten Luftzug im Case sorgen. 
Fakt ist: wenn du schon mit Wasser kühlen willst, dann solltest du wirklich auf was rechtes setzen und nicht so ne halbgare Sache. Bei ner Eisbaer oder Predator kannst du noch nen GPU Block mit einbinden, da hättest du dann auch ne ordentliche Leistung. Doch leider ist es bei Custom Designs halt so ne Sache mit den Kühlern: ist es kein Referenz-PCB, hat man ziemlich die A-Karte. Manche Hersteller bieten zwar die Möglichkeit, dass sie nen passenden Kühler machen, doch dazu muss man die Karte an sie einschicken und ist solange halt ohne GPU. Ne Alternative wäre halt ein Kühlmonster a la Morpheus oder MK-26. Leider gibt es ja den Thermalright Shaman nicht mehr, DAS war mal ein echt fetter Kühler  Oder der Thermalright Spitfire, kaum zu toppen (an Platzbedarf und Kühlleistung).
Ich an deiner Stelle würd es mir sehr gut überlegen. Grad bei high-end Karten mit erhöhter Abwärme ist halt so ein 120mm Radiator auch nicht wirklich der Hit. Wenn ich mich recht erinner, hiess es bei der Wakü Zusammenstellung früher mal, dass pro 100W Abwärme 120mm Radifläche sein soll, ergo müsst bei ner 200W Karte schon min. 240mm anliegen... K.A. ob man dies heute so noch verwenden kann, aber kannst ja jetzt selber mal ein Bild von machen, wie gut so ein kleines Teilchen deinen Boliden abkühlen könnt


----------



## bummi18 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

mhm  , naja ein 120 er erscheint mir auch etwas wenig , daher hab ich mir den angesehen , https://www.arctic.ac/de_de/accelero-hybrid-iii-140.html

bei youtube findet man auch nichts ordentliches  wo man einen verglaich hat und der arctic accelero extrem ist immer noch nicht verfügbar , der war auf der 7970 unhörbar.
Ich denke ich warte noch bis der accelero  hoffentlich wieder verfügbar ist, das ganze case umbauen um dann festzustellen das es lautstärke technisch nix bringt , darauf hab ich auch keine lust.
fullcover und eine neue custom wakü lohnt sich glaub ich für die karte nicht mehr.


----------



## Duke711 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit mÃ¶glichst groÃŸem Radiator??*



Chimera schrieb:


> Ich an deiner Stelle würd es mir sehr gut überlegen. Grad bei high-end Karten mit erhöhter Abwärme ist halt so ein 120mm Radiator auch nicht wirklich der Hit. Wenn ich mich recht erinner, hiess es bei der Wakü Zusammenstellung früher mal, dass pro 100W Abwärme 120mm Radifläche sein soll, ergo müsst bei ner 200W Karte schon min. 240mm anliegen... K.A. ob man dies heute so noch verwenden kann, aber kannst ja jetzt selber mal ein Bild von machen, wie gut so ein kleines Teilchen deinen Boliden abkühlen könnt



Das trifft auch heute noch zu. Wenn es leise sein soll, unter 1000 rpm, dann sind es sogar nur 75 W pro 120 mm @ dt 10k.


----------



## Chimera (5. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*



bummi18 schrieb:


> mhm  , naja ein 120 er erscheint mir auch etwas wenig , daher hab ich mir den angesehen , https://www.arctic.ac/de_de/accelero-hybrid-iii-140.html
> 
> bei youtube findet man auch nichts ordentliches  wo man einen verglaich hat und der arctic accelero extrem ist immer noch nicht verfügbar , der war auf der 7970 unhörbar.
> Ich denke ich warte noch bis der accelero  hoffentlich wieder verfügbar ist, das ganze case umbauen um dann festzustellen das es lautstärke technisch nix bringt , darauf hab ich auch keine lust.
> fullcover und eine neue custom wakü lohnt sich glaub ich für die karte nicht mehr.



Das Teil hat aber dasselbe Problem: die 20mm mehr bringen da auch kein Licht am Tunnel  Zudem ist diese ganze Backside-VRM-Kühlung...naja, bei manchen Karten echt für die Katz. Da muss schon ein ordentlicher Luftstrom draufpusten, sonst werden die VRMs recht warm. Ist zwar nicht bedrohlich heiss, aber eben deutlich wärmer als mit aktiver Kühlung. Da wären von ID-Cooling die Icekimo und Frostflow 240G schon bissel besser, da es ne aktive VRM Kühlung hat. Aaaaber, gleich mal 2 Probleme: 1) sind beide hier nur schwer erhältlich (gibt ja noch das Hunter Modell, wo CPU und GPU Kühlung vorhanden ist, aber auch die ist nur spärlich erhältlich) und 2) findet man nur wenige Reviews bzgl. der Lautstärke.
Bei den Luküs hat es halt auch einen gravierenden Nachteil, wobei der nicht bei allen gleich schlimm ist: die meisten sind Platzfresser und belegen gleich mal 2,5 Slots. Ist grad dann doof, wenn man drunter noch ne Soundkarte hat


----------



## Narbennarr (5. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

mach ein morpheus drauf


----------



## bummi18 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

wie siehts damit aus ?
Wasserkuhler Narrow Line Zotac GTX 980 TI Amp Extreme  | eBay
 was bräuchte ich noch alles , habe null plan was gut ist und taugt , welche pumpe , welchen radiator , ausgleichsbehälter?? 
Gruß
Bummi


----------



## Chimera (6. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

Um das Teil nutzen zu können, da brauchst du noch Pumpe, Schläuche, Fittings, Radiator, Lüfter, Kühlmittel... Fakt ist: komplett neu auf Wakü umsteigen, ist grad in der Erstanschaffung halt kein Pappenstiel und kostet halt was. Rentiert sich jedoch, wenn man die Kühlung dann längere Zeit nutzen will. Da ist ein potenter Lukü in der Anschaffung halt schon deutlich billiger, selbst mit high-end Luxuslüfter  Du kannst zwar bei der Wakü auch auf so Komplettsets setzen (z.B.: Phobya Pure Performance Kit 240LT) und da dann einfach die GPU mit einbinden, käme dich dann inkl. dem GPU Kühler aus deinem Link auf ca. € 300.- +/-, dafür hättest du dann immerhin auch ne CPU Kühlung im Kreislauf.
Denke mal, wenn du auf ne reine GPU Kühlung setzt, sprich den ganzen Kreislauf nur auf die Graka ausgerichtet, wird es dich mit guten Komponenten kaum viel billiger kommen und wenn du auf wirklich gute Teile setzt, dan ndürft es nochmals leicht teurer werden. Das war für mich auch einer der Hauptgründe, warum ich bisher erst auf ne normale AIO und jetzt auf ne BQ Silent Loop gesetzt hab: 1) kann ich mir immo ne Investition in so nem Bereich einfach nicht leisten und 2) hät ich einfach auch nicht die Nerven, um so nen Loop selber aufzubauen (gibt ja paar Sachen zu beachten beim Aufbau). Und da ich mir nicht sicher war, ob ich in paar Jahren immer noch so begeistert davon bin, entschied ich mich halt für so ne hybride Sache (also die Silent Loop = fertig aufgebaut wie ne AIO, aber dennoch mit Custom Teilen wie ne echte Wakü).
Was für Teile zu empfehlen sind, kannst du im Bereich der erweiterbaren Waküs nachgucken, dort hat es Zusammenstellungen und auch Tipps zum Bau bzw. was man beachten sollt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/erweiterbare-wasserkuehlungen/26. Da kannst du dann selber abwägen, ob es sich für dich lohnt oder eher nicht.


----------



## Wanderer1980 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> mach ein morpheus drauf



und wie siehst hier mit den VRM und der Speicherkühlung aus?
bei so universellen Lösungen bin ich da sketpisch


----------



## Narbennarr (7. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

Wieso, Zotac verbaut doch ab Werk schon einen dermaßen mickrigen VRM Kühler, da macht der Morpheus das nicht schlechter!


----------



## bummi18 (7. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

irgendwie wird das ganze jetzt kompliziert   mhm  ,


----------



## Narbennarr (7. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

Finde ich nicht, zumindest nicht wenn es nach mir geht.
Von einer AiO Waerkühlung für die Karte halte ich nicht, da kommt ein brummen der Pumpe dazu, du brauchst n ordentlichen Radi (360 mm +) und die VRMs werden heiß.

Also drei möglichkeiten:

1. alles so lassen und vlt an der lüfterkurve rumspielen
2. Morpheus drauf
3. Custom Wakü


----------



## bummi18 (7. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

ist der Morpheus besser als der Accelero 4 ? Dort hätte ich noch ne dicke Backplate dazu wo man ja auch  einen Lüfter befestigen könnte und selbst wenn der nur auf 7 v läuft sollte das helfen.
Auf meiner damaligen HD 7970  war ein orginal kleiner Kühler für die spawas drauf und der Accelero hat da gut drüber gepasst , wie das bei der Zotac aussieht weis ich nicht , sieht man nicht wirklich von außen.


----------



## DrDave (7. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

Ich habe den Arctic Accelero Hybrid 120 auf meiner 980Ti von MSI und damals paar Messwerte gemacht:
[Lüftertest/Optimierung] Accelero Hybrid III-120 auf 980 TI
Die mitgelieferten Lüfter empfinde ich persönlich als leise. Die Kühlleistung ist sehr gut, selbst bei meiner Karte mit BIOS Mod.
Was auf jeden Fall gemacht werden muss, ist die mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste gegen eine brauchbare Paste zu tauschen, der Temperaturunterschied war bei mir enorm.

Bei Customdesigns passt meistens der mitgelieferte VRM Kühler nicht, der Vorbesitzer meiner Karte hatte die originale SpaWa Kühlung gelassen und den 80mm anderweitig befestigt, nicht schön aber funktional.
Die Backplatekühlung ist vorrangig nur für die VRAMs, selbst mit Zusatzlüfter konnte ich nur eine max. 1°C bessere Chiptemperatur feststellen.
Achtung: Bei meinem ASRock Z77 extreme 4 Mainboard mit installiertem Silver Arrow CPU Kühler ist der obere PCIe X16 Steckplatz durch die Backplate blockiert, sodass ich den unten PCIe nur mit X8 nutzen muss.


----------



## bummi18 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

könnte also eine Hybrid 140  doch reichen ... mhm , werd mal heute mit den Jungs von Arctic tel.     wie werden die VRam Kühler befestigt?  sind das einzelne kühler bei der 980 ti ?


----------



## DrDave (8. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

VRAM wird über die Backplate gekühlt, die mit Wärmeleitpads auf der Platine aufliegt. Ein VRM (Spannungswandler) Kühler liegt bei, der aber nur beim Referenzdesign passt.


----------



## bummi18 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

Das ist ja blöd, wenn die vorn nicht mit dem 80 er aktiv gekühlt werden.


----------



## DrDave (8. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

Das Konzept scheint ja zu funktionieren, ist halt blöd, dass die Temperaturen vom Speicher nicht ausgelesen werden können. Beim Accelero Xtreme bzw. bei den Luftkühlern liegen die VRAM Chips immerhin im Luftstrom der Lüfter.


----------



## bummi18 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

was mich etwas stört das die kühler (VRam) geklebt werden .


----------



## zinki (8. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

Also der AC IV passt nur bedingt (und jeder Arctic mit Backplate), da die Backplate für die VRAMs und Spannungswandler nicht vernüftigt befestigt werden kann (das PCB ist breiter!). Du müsstest schon mehr basteln, damit die Backplate hält.
Der Moprheus passt und eine Bastellösung mit AC IV (bzw. AC III und eigens gekauften Kühlerchen) geht auch. 

Die Temperaturen sind trotzdem nicht der "Hit" (~75° unter Last), weil eine GTX 980 ti mit so starker Übertaktung (knapp an den 1,5 GHz bei fast 1,2 Volt) einfach verdammt viel Abwärme erzeugt. 

Wenn du es wirklich "kühl" haben willst plus geringe Lautstärke empfehle ich eher ein Custom WaKü mit dem passenden (gibt glaub nur einen) WaKü Kühlkörper für die GTX 980 ti AMP Extreme.

Eine - wahrscheinlich einfachste - Möglichkeit wäre Undervolting mit BIOS Mod möglich -.-


----------



## DrDave (8. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

Der Hybrid hat eine andere Backplate als der extreme IV und sollte deshalb auf jeder Karte passen.
Das die 980 Ti ordentlich Abwärme abgibt stimmt natürlich, da der Chip aber auch sehr groß ist, lässt sich die Wärme aber auch verhältnismäßig gut abführen.
Wie schon von mir gesagt, würde ich keinesfalls die mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste nutzen und eine der besseren nehmen.
75°C wären mir zu hoch. Bei welcher Lüftergeschwindigkeit?
Unter 70°C bei angenehmer Lautstärke sollten auf jeden Fall drinnen sein.
Meine Messwerte der Hybrid III hatte ich ja schon gezeigt. Der mitgelieferte F12 Lüfter der Hybrid ist schon nicht schlecht und reicht für den Alltag sehr gut.


----------



## zinki (8. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*



DrDave schrieb:


> Der Hybrid hat eine andere Backplate als der extreme IV und sollte deshalb auf jeder Karte passen.
> [...]



Stimmt, das habe ich gerade erst gesehen. Dieser wird nur durch die Halteschrauben der GPU Befestigung getragen. 
Der Spannungswandlerkühler wird per Schrauben befestigt. Hier könnte - wissen tue ich es nicht - das vergrößerte PCB (evtl. andere Lochabstand) zur Problemen führen.



DrDave schrieb:


> [...]
> 75°C wären mir zu hoch. Bei welcher Lüftergeschwindigkeit?
> [...]



Kommt stark auf die Umgebungstemperatur an. Sind sie mir auch -.- 
Laufen tut er meist zwischen 40-50% (sind wenn ich net irre zwischen 1000-1300rpm).

@TE:


DrDave schrieb:


> [...]
> Unter 70°C bei angenehmer Lautstärke sollten auf jeden Fall drinnen sein.
> Meine Messwerte der Hybrid III hatte ich ja schon gezeigt. Der  mitgelieferte F12 Lüfter der Hybrid ist schon nicht schlecht und reicht  für den Alltag sehr gut.



Falls du sie kaufst, fände ich dann ein paar Werte von dir cool . Evtl. steige ich dann auch noch um ^^


----------



## DrDave (8. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

@zinki,
siehe hier: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??

Ich würde dir und auch dem TE erstmal empfehlen die Wärmeleitpaste zu erneuern. Kenne die normale Zotac WLP nicht, aber ich vermute Sie wird auch nicht die beste sein.
Von der MX-4 hört man leider recht häufig, dass diese auf GPUs ziemlich schnell an Leistung verliert und die GPU Temps. steigen.
Der AC IV hat wie alle Luftkühler das Problem, dass die Wärme im Gehäuse bleibt, je nach Größe und Belüftung kann es schwierig werden diese rauszubekommen.

Der Morpheus Kühler hat zwar eine theoretisch höhere Leistung die abgeführt werden kann, jedoch ist hier der Käufer auch in der Pflicht entsprechende Lüfter zu kaufen. Mit langsam drehenden Lüfter steigen dann aber auch wieder die VRAM und SpaWa Temperaturen.


----------



## LimeGreen777 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

Ich habe die Lüfterkurve meiner AMP Extreme so eingestellt: bis 40°C 30%, danach ging es linear hoch. 50°C- 50%, 60°C- 60%. Das Ganze hat sich dann bei ca 66°C und eben 66% Lüfterdrehzahl eingepegelt. Da mir aber die Karte zu laut war, hab ich sie unter Wasser gesetzt. 
Ein passender Block ist der Alphacool GPX 980 M09. Bei dem wird zwar nur die GPU direkt mit Wasser gekühlt, der rest passiv. Allerdings hat er eine gute Struktur, was auch von der PCGH selbst mal getestet wurde und gute Noten bekommen hat. Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden, die Karte hat unter Volllast mit dezentem OC (11455Mhz) 41°C nicht überschritten. 
Das irgendwelche Kühlkörper geklebt sind kann ich nicht bestätigen.

Mfg


----------



## Scubaman (9. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*



LimeGreen777 schrieb:


> die Karte hat unter Volllast mit dezentem OC (11455Mhz) 41°C nicht überschritten.



Womit kühlst Du? Flüssiges Helium?


----------



## bummi18 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

Ich werd den Hybrid 140 nehmen , dazu den VRAM Kühler für eine Referenzkarte und die kleinen Kühlerchen zu aufkleben , da ich werkzeugmäßig an so ziemlich alles ran komme kann ich sicherlich im Notfall etwas anpassen denn ich will da eine aktive kühlung drauf haben. 

Welche WLP und welcher WL Kleber ist gut?
Wenn ich alles da habe werde ich Bilder und ein parr Ergebnisse posten.
sollte ich den Radiator vorn hinter die blende bauen und den lüfter saugen lassen ( er würde von vorn Luft von den Gehäuselüftern bekommen)

weiter unten auf der seite ist ein beispiel:
Kuhlung, Staubschutz und Dammung - Nanoxia Deep Silence 5 im Test: Schallgedammter Big-Tower fur ubergrosse Systeme


----------



## DrDave (9. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

Ich habe den Radiator oben, ausblasend montiert. Frische Luft kommt von vorne bzw. Unten und er bekommt somit nur die minimale Abwärme der Festplatte ab und nicht die warme Luft des CPU Kühlers. Vorne oder unten würde ich ihn nicht montieren, da du sonst die warme Luft in Gehäuse hast.
Habe schon immer mit der GC-extrem gute Erfahrungen, gibt aber inzwischen auch leistungsmäßig ähnlich gute, die sich zudem noch besser verteilen lassen. Mit Kleber hab ich keine Erfahrungen.


----------



## bummi18 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

25 € für 10 gr ?? hui....


----------



## DrDave (9. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

10g ist ne Menge, soviel brauchst du nicht.
Schau mal hier:
[eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!
Die Kryonaut und Hydronaut sind auch nicht schlecht und lassen sich besser verteilen. Selbst mit 1g kommst du hin für die GPU, ich habe meine 3,5g Spritze jetzt schon Jahre und für diverse CPUs, GPUs und mein Notebook benutzt.
Immer schön verschlossen halten, dann hält sich das auch und kann oft benutzt werden, es muss ja auch nur lediglich eine sehr dünne Schicht drauf bzw. Punkt, je nachdem welcher Methode man vertraut.


----------



## bummi18 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

hab jetzt die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut bestellt ...


----------



## bummi18 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

so hab doch noch in der Bastelkiste einen großen Kühlkörper gefunden , da werd ich mir was passendes ausfräsen , mal sehen event. gleich über die VRAMs mit.
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/8t0k-89-1f57.jpg


----------



## bummi18 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

So es ist vollbracht:
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/i/8t0k-8e-46bc.jpg
Radiator bläst oben raus .

Ich habe den mitgelieferten Kühler angepasst und eine Halterung gebastelt, der orginale SPAWA Kühler ist nun Rückseitig auf den SPAWAs mit verbaut so das von vorn und hinten gekühlt wird.
Als ich den Rechner angemacht habe hatte ich Angst das die Pumpe nicht läuft, hört man nicht , cool.

Firestrike laufen lassen , Temp mit orginal kühler , max 72 grad bei 61 % Drehzal (Afterburner) schon recht laut. (68 grad mit offenem Seitendeckel)

Hybrid 140 : Temp  max 48 grad bei ca. 50 % drehzahl ,( 43 grad mit offenem Deckel) ist noch die Lüfterkurve vom Luftkühler,   kaum wahrnembar  ...  Das hat sich gelohnt .

Video 20161112 152242 - YouTube

Aber : der Umbau ,Kühlermontage ist extrem fumelig , am besten jemanden zum halten dabei haben.


----------



## Chimera (12. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

Und den VRAM? Lässt du den blank oder pappst du dort noch Kühlerchen drauf? Weil auch wenn der RAM nicht so empfindlich ist, kühlen würd ich den trotzdem


----------



## bummi18 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

ich hab kühler zu aufkleben da , will aber ehrlich gesagt nix drauf kleben , die Backplate kühlt die VRams , scheint einwandfrei zu funktionieren , 

hab jetzt 30 min FurMark laufen lassen , zimmer Temp 22 grad , Gehäuse geschlossen, Temp pendelt sich bei 53 grad ein und Lüfter auf 43 %  , bei Battlefield 1 komm ich nun auf max 48 grad ( 24 grad wenige ), CPU Temp ist auch in den Keller gegangen da er nun nicht mehr die Warme Luft von der Graka mit durchzieht und die kiste ist sauleise unter last.
positiver nebeneffekt , der pustet nun warme luft nach oben in den Raum , ich hab nun ne Heizung


----------



## bummi18 (13. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

Mal , ne Frage , in wie weit muss man bei solchen geschlossenen Systemen den Füllstand prüfen? kann man da überhaupt was nachfüllen?


----------



## DrDave (13. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*



bummi18 schrieb:


> ich hab kühler zu aufkleben da , will aber ehrlich gesagt nix drauf kleben , die Backplate kühlt die VRams , scheint einwandfrei zu funktionieren ,
> 
> hab jetzt 30 min FurMark laufen lassen , zimmer Temp 22 grad , Gehäuse geschlossen, Temp pendelt sich bei 53 grad ein und Lüfter auf 43 %  , bei Battlefield 1 komm ich nun auf max 48 grad ( 24 grad wenige ), CPU Temp ist auch in den Keller gegangen da er nun nicht mehr die Warme Luft von der Graka mit durchzieht und die kiste ist sauleise unter last.
> positiver nebeneffekt , der pustet nun warme luft nach oben in den Raum , ich hab nun ne Heizung



Die Heizung hattest du auch schon vorher
Mich würden die VRAM Temps. bei dir und mir natürlich auch interessieren.
Bei mir ist noch die originale "Kühlplatte" der 980 Ti Gaming 6G über den VRAM Chips, die ist schon warm, die einzelnen Chips kann ich so leider nicht messen.
Aber die ganze Platte könnte ich mal messen.



bummi18 schrieb:


> Mal , ne Frage , in wie weit muss man bei solchen geschlossenen Systemen den Füllstand prüfen? kann man da überhaupt was nachfüllen?



Wie du schon festgestellt hast,ist es ein geschlossenes System und deshalb ein nachfüllen auch gar nicht möglich bzw. nötig.
Sicherlich werden sich geringe Mengen der Flüssigkeit über die Schläuche verflüchtigen, aber das ist so gering, dass es nicht auffallen wird in der normalen Nutzungszeit.


----------



## bummi18 (13. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

Na mal sehen , ich hab noch ne riesige Kühlrippen platte liegen , event. mach ich mir die arbei und fräse einen kompletten kühler und zum befestigen nehm ich die vorhandenen Löcher die im PCB sind.
Ich werd mal von arbeit was zu temp messen mitbringen und dann unter last mal die VRams messen.


----------



## zinki (13. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*



bummi18 schrieb:


> Ich habe den mitgelieferten Kühler angepasst und eine Halterung gebastelt, der orginale SPAWA Kühler ist nun Rückseitig auf den SPAWAs mit verbaut so das von vorn und hinten gekühlt wird.



Musstest du den SpW Kühler modifizieren oder hàtte es mit dem Lochabstand gepasst?


----------



## bummi18 (13. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

ich musste unten etwas abfräsen , da die Kühlfläche beim referenz  wie ein winkel aussieht ( L förmig und bei mir liegen die spawas in einer reihe) , also rippen und kühlfläche mussten angepasst / abgesägt werden , (orginalkühler  ist nur so lang wie die Spawas ) darum musste ich mir 2 Halterungen bauen die dann in die orginal löcher passen , den kleinen SPAWA Kühler hab ich Rückseitig verbaut und den angepassten Kühler  verschraubt mit den orginal Schrauben , ich musste nur die ferderchen von den schrauben entfernen da diese sonnst zu kurz waren.

hier mal foto von dem orginal Kühler
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/i/8t0k-8f-512f.jpg

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/i/8t0k-8e-46bc.jpg
Also man bekommt das hin solange man keine 2 linken Hände hat


----------



## Duke711 (13. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*



DrDave schrieb:


> Die Heizung hattest du auch schon vorher
> Mich würden die VRAM Temps. bei dir und mir natürlich auch interessieren.
> Bei mir ist noch die originale "Kühlplatte" der 980 Ti Gaming 6G über den VRAM Chips, die ist schon warm, die einzelnen Chips kann ich so leider nicht messen.
> Aber die ganze Platte könnte ich mal messen.
> ...




Die werden am glühen sein. Meine Frontplate wird über einen Wasserkühler gekühlt, der sich auf der Höhe der Wandler befindet und direkt über RAM ist ein Thermoelement angebracht.
Bei ca. 32 °C Wasser habe ich bei einem max. Output von ~ 260 W ca. 62 °C. Davor mit einem sehr kleinen Wasserkühler, ca. zwei Tastengrößen auf der Tatsatur, pendelte sich die Temperatur auf ca. 82 °C ein.


----------



## DrDave (13. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*



Duke711 schrieb:


> Die werden am glühen sein. Meine Frontplate wird über einen Wasserkühler gekühlt, der sich auf der Höhe der Wandler befindet und direkt über RAM ist ein Thermoelement angebracht.
> Bei ca. 32 °C Wasser habe ich bei einem max. Output von ~ 260 W ca. 62 °C. Davor mit einem sehr kleinen Wasserkühler, ca. zwei Tastengrößen auf der Tatsatur, pendelte sich die Temperatur auf ca. 82 °C ein.


Wo sind die Temperaturfühler? Wenn der Wasserkühler aus einem Teil ist, dann ist in der Nähe der VRAMs ja auch der Chip, sodass die Werte durch die Abwärme der GPU verfälscht werden können.
Ich mess die Tage mal bei mir auf der Platte, sieht so aus:
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_980_Ti_Gaming/images/cooler4.jpg


----------



## Duke711 (13. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

Da bei mir die Frontplate noch montiert ist, kann es sich nicht um einen Fullcover Kühler handeln. Die Frontplate hat keine mechanische Verbindung zur GPU-Platte/Kühler. Das Thermoelement sitzt direkt über den äußeren RAM auf der Seite des Stromanschlusses, direkt neben den Elkos, Spulen und Wandler.

Frontplate-Kühler:

Alphacool D-RAM Cooler X2 Universal - Plexi | Speicher - Wasserkuhler | HDD/RAM - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Davor ohne Kupferplatte direkt auf der Frontplate montiert mit 82 °C

Watercool HEATKILLER(R) microSW-X 40 DIY | GPU - Mosfetkuhler | GPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## bummi18 (13. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

Ich werd die Tage mir ne Zeichnung  machen , ich hab noch eine Kühlrippenplatte von 200 x200 mm   , dann fräse ich mir einen passenden VRam Kühler aus einem stück der mit den vorhandenen PCB Löchern dann verschraubt wird , eventuell baue ich noch abstandshalter und setze etwas drüber noch den 80 bequiet silent wings lüfter . 
Immo läuft es ja , da hab ich etwas zeit das ordentlich zu machen.


----------



## DrDave (15. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

Habe heute mal die Temperatur an der markierten Stelle meiner MSI 980 Ti (1472 / 1952 MHz @ 1,218V) gemessen.
10 Minuten: 3DMark Firestrike Ultra Loop und anschließend 15 Minuten Valley Benchmark in Ultra HD.
Max. Temp. der Kühlplatte war 52°C und hat sich dort auch stabilisiert / GPU Temp. dabei waren max. 56°C bei 59% Fanspeed.
Ist also auch ohne extra Lüfter bzw. Kühlkörper bei mir voll im Rahmen, der Backplatekühler der Arctic Hybrid hat von mir allerdings noch einen 92mm Lüfter spendiert bekommen (ohne diesen Lüfter pendelt sich die Temperatur bei 58°C ein).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bummi18 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

ok , hört sich gut an , hab noch nen 80 mm Bequiet silent wings liegen , den könnte ich auf der Backplate platzieren , morgen mal schauen , wie hast du die halterung dafür gebaut?

Bin ja nun voll der Fan von meiner AIO , Kühlergebniss und Lautstärke (extrem leise) sind der Hammer.
Verstehe nicht das es dann bei Prozessor AIO solche probleme gibt mit der Lautstärke der pumpe.


----------



## DrDave (15. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

Ein Test ohne den Backplate Lüfter läuft noch, kann aber schon jetzt sagen es bringt was. Das war eigentlich damals nur zum Testen, deshalb nur einen Abstandsbolzen in den Lüfter, damit dieser Richtung Heck bläst und mit Uhu Patafix fixiert. Da findest du sicherlich was besseres 
Der Backplate Lüfter sorgt für 6°C bessere Temps auf der VRAM Platte.


----------



## bummi18 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

ok , wer morgen früh mal was basteln


----------



## bummi18 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

nix basteln , zwischen Backplate und CPU Kühler ist kein Platz mehr ... bleibt also so.


----------



## DrDave (16. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

Immerhin, bei meiner Board bzw. CPU Kühler Kombination passt es nicht mal mit der normalen Backplate, weshalb sie im unteren pcie slot sitzt, damit aber auch leider nur mit x8 angebunden ist.
Edit: oder kommt die nächste AIO als cpu Kühler in den PC?


----------



## bummi18 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

wäre denkbar , müsste aber eine sein mit 140 er Radiator , die CPU erzeugt doch weniger abwärme als ne 980 ti , warum nehmen viele dann so einen riesigen radiator? 280 und größer ?
so schauts immo aus http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/8t0k-8g-faef.jpg

wie ist die corsair H90 ??


----------



## Chimera (16. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*



bummi18 schrieb:


> wäre denkbar , müsste aber eine sein mit 140 er Radiator , die CPU erzeugt doch weniger abwärme als ne 980 ti , warum nehmen viele dann so einen riesigen radiator? 280 und größer ?
> so schauts immo aus http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/8t0k-8g-faef.jpg
> 
> wie ist die corsair H90 ??



Warum hast du dir nen Dark Rock Pro auf die CPU geschnallt  ? Ist halt wie mit den CPU Kühlern: kannst deine CPU ja auch mit dem boxed Kühler problemlos kühlen, wieso also nen Monster-Doppelturm draufschnallen? Weil es a) kühler bleibt und b) halt auch leiser. Und dasselbe gilt auch bei Waküs. Darfst nicht erwarten, dass du mit nem 140mm Radi die gleichen Werte bei gleicher Drehzahl/Lautstärke erreichst wie mit nem 240er, 280er oder gar 360er Radiator.  
Seh ich ja auch bei meinen beiden PCs: die Silent Loop 120 kommt weder temperaturmässig, noch drehzahlmässig in denselben Bereich wie meine Cryorig A80. Deren 280mm Radi bietet halt deutlich mehr Fläche und kühlt selbst mit stark gedrosselten Lüfis super-duper (selbst beim zocken überschreiten die beiden SW3 nie die 850 U/min, selbst im Sommer war sie immer schön leise). Die Silent Loop 120 hat da deutlich mehr zu tun. Dir muss da einfach bewusst sein: je kleiner der Radiator, um so weniger Spielraum hast du und wenn es im Sommer dann noch so richtig schön heiss wird.... Zudem hab ich mit dem Radi im Heck noch ein kleines Manko bemerkt: mit der Doppelbelüftung überragt der Radiator auch noch die VRMs und die erhalten immo praktisch kaum Frischluft. Da muss ich mir noch ne Lösung überlegen.  Wenn du es wirklich leise UND mit Reserve willst, müsstest du schon min. zu nem 240er greifen. Da kannst du dann aber auch sicher sein, dass die Kiste selbst im Sommer nicht sonderlich schwitzt


----------



## bummi18 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

Mir gings eigentlich darum das ein 140 er Radiator die 980Ti bändigen kann und der 4790k ja deutlich weniger wärme entwickelt und ob da nicht ein 140 mm radiator wie bei der CPU ausreichen wird.


----------



## DrDave (16. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*



bummi18 schrieb:


> Mir gings eigentlich darum das ein 140 er Radiator die 980Ti bändigen kann und der 4790k ja deutlich weniger wärme entwickelt und ob da nicht ein 140 mm radiator wie bei der CPU ausreichen wird.


Die Temperatur der GPU lässt sich besser abführen, auch wenn diese mehr Abwärme erzeugt, da die Fläche des Chips größer ist. Je nach CPU und Takt, hast du eine höhere Wärmeabgabe pro Fläche. Der (zumeist) schlechte Wärmeübergang zwischen DIE und Heatspreader kommt noch dazu.


----------



## Duke711 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*



bummi18 schrieb:


> Mir gings eigentlich darum das ein 140 er Radiator die 980Ti bändigen kann und der 4790k ja deutlich weniger wärme entwickelt und ob da nicht ein 140 mm radiator wie bei der CPU ausreichen wird.



Ja kann schon, aber in warmen Tagen dann mit einer Wassertemperatur von bis zu 65 °C, wenn die Zimmertemperatur auf 35 °C ansteigt. Ich würde davon abraten, die GPU Temparatur ,je nach Kühler, bei knapp 80°C liegt.


----------



## bummi18 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

mhm ...     hatte gehofft das ein 140 er ausreicht. einen 280 bekomm ich nur vorn rein der dann aber wegen der anordnung der staubschutzfilter die wärme ins gehäuse pumpen würde und das wäre wieder contraproduktiv für die GPU AIO . 
Ich müsste in den Boden noch einen Lüfter packen und den hinten und die beiden vorn umdrehen und irgendwie einen staubschutz vor den hinteren bauen .
Muss halt die Backplate die VRams kühlen, so ist es ja orginal vorgesehen.
CPU kühlungstechnisch und von der fast lautlosigkeit ist der Dark rock pro 3  erste sahne....    so ist ja mein ganzes konzept aufgebaut , so leise wie möglich (steht im Wohnzimmer und wenn da ein rechner brüllt gibts mecker von frauchen)


----------



## DrDave (16. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

Einfach wiederstehen und so lassen


----------



## bummi18 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

denke ich auch  ...

Komando zurück !

, ich kann doch den GPU Radiator hinten rauspusten lassen und unterm deckel passt ein 280 Radiator der dort auch rausdrücken kann. im Boden hab ich noch platz (mit staubschutz) für einen 140 er Lüfter + die beiden vorn sollte dann genug frische Luft rein kommen. 
Ich habe aber oft von Lautstärkeproblemen  mit der Pumpe gelesen , die Bequiet silent loop 280 gefällt mir schon mal , die Lüfter sollen ja nicht schlecht sein.
Welche alternativen würde es noch geben ? 
z.b. ?   leider gibts kaum Videos wo man die Lautstärke höhren kann.
Corsair H110
NZXT Kraken X 61
Raijintek Triton


----------



## Chimera (17. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

Gut bzw. besser als andere sind Silent Loop, Fractal Kelvin oder Alphacool Eisbaer, denn die sind im Prinzip echte erweiterbare AIOs. Bei den anderen bekommst du immer dasselbe, nur mit anderem Label und Lüfter. Die Kraken ist dieselbe Asetek wie die Cryorig A40/80, Arctic Liquid Freezer, usw. Und bei Corsair hat man Modelle von Asetek und CoolIt. Alle haben dasselbe Manko: nicht erweiterbar und bis auf Lüfter kann man nix ändern.
Bei den erstgenannten kann man (bei Be Quiet halt mit Verzicht auf Garantie) Radiatoren tauschen, Schläuche/Hardtubes ändern/nutzen, andere Fittings, usw. Rein von den Features her find ich die Silent Loop echt cool.
Muss aber auch sagen, dass die Pumpe meiner A80 auch nicht laut oder störend ist. K.A. ob's an der ordentlichen Backplate oder der Pumpe selbst liegt.
Übrigens, musst ja nicht zwingend ne 280er nehmen, ne 240er geht auch. Kannst z.B. die 240er Eisbaer nehmen und wenn die Leistung nicht reicht, später nen grösseren Radi verbauen.

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bummi18 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

ok , die Eisbär 240  bekomm ich ab 119 € , die Be quiet 280 für 134 €.
Interrressant wäre ob man die Eisbär Pumpe auf 7v laufen lassen kann, bei Be quiet ist das glaube ich nicht so?

Ich habe berufsmäßig mit wärmetauschern zu tun (aber eben in sehr sehr groß)

z.b. ein warmes medium soll runter gekühlt werden von 60 grad auf ca 10 grad  
Pumpleistung 100 % (50hz)     schafft die Anlage  auf  + 8 grad runter  zu kühlen  ohne reserve , Pumpleistung auf 40%  (20 Hz)   schaff ich noch mal 5 grad weniger.
Das funktioniert in beiden richtungen , also Heizen und kühlen.

Der Effekt ist eigentlich einfach zu erklären : macht eure Herdplatte an und wenn die glüht sehr schnell mit dem fingr drüber wischen und man verbrennt sich nicht. (auf eigene Gefahr!!!!!!!! , ich bin schnell genug bei mir klappt das)

Dem Medium  muss genug zeit gegeben werden wärme aufzunehmen, hohe strömungs geschwindigkeiten sind "oftmals" contraproduktiv.
Desshalb wäre eine Pumpe die man  regeln kann nicht schlecht  ABER : vorrausgesetzt das die Pumpleistung bei 12v hoch genug ist. 
Ich glaube die wenigsten Firmen testen ob weniger durchfluss eine höhere kühlleistung bringt. Klar schlägt der Effekt irgendwann um , keine Frage.


----------



## Chimera (17. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

Korrekt, die BQ darf man von BQ her nicht drosseln bzw. sollte sie mit permanent 12V laufen lassen, dabei ist sie aber immer noch leise. Die Eisbaer (welche eigentlich die gleiche Pumpe nutzt, jedoch nicht mit Reverse Flow und auch die Kelvin ist praktisch gleich wie die Silent Loop, aber auch die nutzt die Pumpe normal) kann man drosseln, jedenfalls laut dem was im Thread zu lesen ist. Die Eisbaer hätte halt nen Vorteil gehabt, den du dir aber selber schon mit dem Hybrid kaputt gemacht hast: hättest in den Kreislauf einfach noch nen GPU Kühler pappen können. Dann wäre wohl ein 280mm Modell notwendig gewesen, doch dafür müsstest du dann nicht 2 Radiatoren einbauen, 2 Pumpen im Betrieb haben, usw. Rein von der Leistung her hat ja die Eisbaer keine Probleme damit, um nebst CPU auch die GPU zu füttern 
Was auch bissel gegen 2 AIOs spricht: mit einer Pumpe kann man ja Glück haben und die Geräusche nicht gross wahrnehmen, wenn aber zwei Pumpen im Case werkeln, kann es leider im worst case vorkommen, dass sich die Geräusche wie hochschaukeln und dann hört man sie plötzlich (wie gesagt, im schlechtesten Fall). Zudem nimmt es halt auch mehr Platz in Anspruch. Was jetzt wiederum auch für die Eisbaer spricht: ok, die Optik ist halt etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, doch dafür ist man auch dank der Schnellkupplung deutlich flexibler und mittlerweile sind ja auch schon die vorbefüllten Radiatoren im Shop gelistet, sprich ein Tausch ist da auch um einiges einfacher.
Das einzige, was aus meiner(!) Sicht für die NZXT Kraken und die Corsair i-Modelle spricht: diese Modelle lassen sich über Software regeln. Doch grad bei den NZXT Modellen, die eh schon relativ teuer für Asetek Kühler sind, muss man noch den Kauf von Lüftern hinzurechnen, denn die beiliegenden sind alles, aber kein bissel leise  Die Corsair sind bissel leiser, aber auch da scheint es grosse Streuungen zu geben. Denn hab bisher bei Kollegen und Bekannten 4 Modelle miterlebt, bei 2 waren die Lüfis gedrosselt ganz ok, bei 1 klackerten sie wie bekloppt und bei einem Modell waren sie unerträglich vom Geräuschniveau her.
Ergo: die Eierlegendewollmilchsau wirst du kaum finden und iwo immer mit Abstrichen/Mankos leben müssen, musst halt einfach den für dich(!) besten Kompromiss finden.


----------



## bummi18 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

So , es wird die Eisbär  280 (die Tests zur Pumpenlautstärke und die möglichkeit von 7 v war ausschlaggebend) ,  wäre es sinnvoll gleich die Lüfter gegen die be quiet silent wings 3 zu tauschen ?

@ Chimera 
Ich hatte auch erst  überlegt ihr ein fullcover zu spendieren und eine richtige wakü aufzubauen.
Aber , für die zotac amp extrem gibts nur ein fullcover für ~120 €  , und das passt dann eben nur auf diese Karte. Die AIO von arctic  kann ich auch zur nächsten Gen mitnehmen . Ich kenne mich und spätestens nächstes Jahr gibts ne neue Graka , darum AIO .


----------



## Duke711 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

Kannst auch einfach nur einen universal GPU Block für 40 oder 50 Euro nehmen und dazu irgendein Mosfet-Kühler, z.B. den günstigsten:

Alphacool D-RAM Cooler X2 Universal - Plexi | Speicher - Wasserkuhler | HDD/RAM - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Lässt sich für jede Graka mit Frontplate anpassen.


----------



## Chimera (23. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

Naja, für 95.- gäb es ja den Nexxos Kühler, passt dann halt effektiv nur auf die Zotac Extreme: Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 980 M09 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | Nvidia Fullsize | Grafikkartenkuhler | Shop | Alphacool. Wobei du bei dem ja theoretisch(!) den GPU Kühler auch auf ner neuen NV Karte weiternutzen könntest, nur den RAM/VRM Kühler müsstest du dann ersetzen. Aber ich verstehe auch, dass es preislich halt schon ne rechte Ecke ist und grad vor Weihnachten und dem grossen Shopping, da tut wohl jeder Cent weh 
Aber, du sprichst von der Arctic Hybrid von jahrelanger Nutzung....naja, hoffe echt für dich, dass sie so lange hält. Die Arctic Freezer 240 vom Kollegen hat nun nach 6 Monaten angefangen fett Geräusche von sich zu geben (nach Kaltstart blubbert sie ca. 5-10min lang, danach kommt so ein komisches Geräusch von der Pumpe her, was echt nervend ist). Da er die Freezer in seinem Old School 1366-er PC mit ner Referenz GTX 480 nutzt, ist es ihm zwar scheissegal (diesen PC nutzt er nur selten), dennoch frustet es ihn bissel. Mir fiel an Aussagen von kollegen und aus dem Netz auf, dass es bei der Arctic wohl doch recht krasse Unterschiede gibt und drum meine Hoffnung für dich, dass du von solchen Spässen verschont bleibst 
Bzgl. der Lüfis: musst du wissen. Die SW3 find ich(!) recht gut, hab ja die 1600 U/min High Speed, aaaaber andere Leute haben wiederum auch da schon Probs mit Geräuschen (siehe BQ Bereich). Bei mir hängen sie ja im Deckel vor dem Radi, evtl. hör ich drum keine nervigen Geräusche....  Alternative wären wohl die Noiseblocker eLoop, die 140mm Modelle sollen ja angeblich(!) nicht mehr so heikel sein wie die 120mm Modelle (die mag ich gar nicht, meine B12-2 nerven mich totai, da sie wegen dem Frontmesh recht deutlich zu hören sind) oder du greifst zur Wakü-Referenz: Noctua  Falls dir das Dünnschissbraun nicht gefällt, kannst du auch mal die Noctua Redux angucken, die sind schwarz/braun nicht mal so hässlich.


----------



## bummi18 (24. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

Na mal sehen , wenn die pumpe der arctic den geist aufgibt dann kann ich ja immer noch einen 2.  140 er radiator bei der Eisbär einbinden (ein 280 wird etwas knapp für beides  und einen zusätzlichen Kühler auf die 980 ti pappen. Ich denke ich werd 2 silent wings 3 dann auf den radiator schrauben.
was dann nicht mehr geht ist eben die getrennte regelung der lüfter am radiator, die graka kommt immo mit ca. 50 % drehzahl aus bei max 54 grad was nicht zu höhren ist. bei einem kreislauf müsste man die temp über mainbord regeln.


----------



## Chimera (24. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

Warum? Hast du keinen 5,25" Schacht frei, um ne Lüsteu einzubauen? DAS war für mich immer der Hauptgrund, warum ich niemals ein Case ohne 5,25" Schacht kaufen würd: ich liebe meine externen Lüsteus und lasse praktisch alle Lüfis darüber regeln (ausser die Silent Wings vom Radiator, die hängen am CPU_FAN). Gibt ja auch interne Lösungen, wie z.B. das (leicht überteuerte) NZXT Grid. Das ist rein von der Funktion her eben schon noch cool, denn da regelt man die Lüfis über die CAM Software. Sprich man kann sich eigene Lüfterkurven einrichten, dass die Lüfis nur bei bestimmten Tempis in bestimmten Bereichen hochdrehen: GRID+ v2 Digital Fan Controller - PC Gaming Systems - NZXT. Da es per USB am Mobo angeschlossen wird, greift es natürlich auf die internen Sensoren zurück, man muss also nicht erst noch Sensorfühler anbringen 
Ähnlich, aber halt auch nicht ganz billig, wäre das LT Modell der Aquaero. Da hat man als Software die Aquasuite zum regeln. Möglichkeiten hat man uuuuuuuunzählige. Wenn ich bedenke, dass ein Kumpel einerseits die 9 Lüfis vom radiator und dann noch die 5 vom Gehäuse regelt...  Ok, er nutzt eben ne Aquaero (die mit dem Display), da ihm deren Optik sehr gefiel. Oder du nutzt nen Hub oder einfach Y-Kabel oder, oder... Du hast die Wahl der Folterqual


----------



## bummi18 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

die Noiseblocker sind grad bei casking im deal , 3 stück für 49 €   , farbe ist mir eh egal, mein gehäuse ist geschlossen  ,  gibts eigentlich einen einzelnen kühlblock nur für die GPU ? spawas kann ich doch aktiv weiter kühlen wie bisher.


----------



## Chimera (26. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*



bummi18 schrieb:


> die Noiseblocker sind grad bei casking im deal , 3 stück für 49 €   , farbe ist mir eh egal, mein gehäuse ist geschlossen  ,  gibts eigentlich einen einzelnen kühlblock nur für die GPU ? spawas kann ich doch aktiv weiter kühlen wie bisher.



Klar gibt es solche, musst halt nur mal z.B. bei Aquatuning oder Alphacool reinschauen  Ist auch nix neues, gab es schon zu Zeiten der GTX 200 und HD4800 Karten, reine GPU-only Kühler, wo man dann kleine RAM Kühlerchen auf den rest pappte. Gibt ja mittlerweile auch noch die Bastellösung mit dem zusätzlichen VRM Kühler, den man aber je nach Karte selber zurechtstutzen muss: Watercool HEATKILLER(R) GPU-X3 Core GTX 660 | GPU - Chipkuhler | GPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany und Watercool HEATKILLER(R) GPU-X3 Core LT | GPU - Chipkuhler | GPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany (beim ersten steht zwar GTX 660, doch wie die Review von PCGH zeigte, kann man mit Bastelarbeit den VRM Kühler auch für andere Karten passend machen).  Hier hast du ne grosse Auswahl an GPU-only Kühlern: GPU - Chipkuhler | GPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany. Bedenke aber: grad die Wandler sind auf ne gewisse Kühlung zwingend angewiesen. Und darfst natürlich auch in keinster Weise erwarten, dass du mit so ner Lösung auch nur ansatzweise in denselben Bereich kommst wie mit nem Fullcover Kühler. PCGH hat ja mal den Bastelkühler getestet und da schnitt gerade die VRM Kühlung halt doch nicht so toll ab. 
Da wäre mir(!) persönlich der Nexxxos Kühler lieber, da er halt schon den ganzen PCB-Bereich covert und im Vergleich zu dem Heatkiller GPU-X halt nicht mal sonderlich teurer wär. Mir wären bei den GPU-only Kühlern die Abstriche einfach zu gross. Naja, ist im Prinzip ähnlich wie mit den AIOs vs Custom Waküs: GPU-only Kühler sind nix ganzes und nix halbes, sondern halt so ein Zwitterdingenskirchen.


----------



## bummi18 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

naja die spawas würd ich diese kühlung lassen 
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/i/8t0k-8e-46bc.jpg

hinten sintzt noch der orginale passiv kühler zusätzlich drauf, das sollte reichen denk ich mal.


----------



## Chimera (26. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

Und den RAM? Oder willst du den nicht takten und kühlen? Oder kommt da noch was drauf? Naja, wenn du bisher die VRMs damit kühl halten kannst, dann ginge es sicher. Und eben, wenn dir die Optik sowieso egal ist, kannst du natürlich auch viel mehr Augenmerk auf Bastelarbeit legen


----------



## bummi18 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*

Basteln macht doch laune, grad in der kalten zeit, beim bierchen im keller    Die Rams werden von hinten immo gekühlt so wie beim arctic vorgesehen, scheint stabil zu funktionieren.
Hab noch viele Kühlkörper und Kühlplatten liegen, da wird sich auch was für die vrams bauen lassen was verschraubt werden kann , möchte nichts kleben zwecks rückbau.
 OC wird eh nicht gemacht, die Karte ist schnell genug so wie sie ist ( BF1 mit 3440 x 1440  rund 100 FPS mit allem was geht) , sie sollte nur leise werden.
Arctic Hybrid III 140 und Zotac  GTX 980 Ti amp extrem Lautstarke Test - YouTube
 nun da ich die karte extrem leise hab höre ich den cpu kühler ab ca. 60 grad CPU ... nicht laut aber hörbar.   Ich lass den 4790k nur auf 4,4 auf allen kernen laufen , reicht so völlig zu.

Plan ist nun , die Eisbär 280 , unter dem deckel , Pumpe auf 7v , Graka bleibt erst mal so , im fall des falles dann eben mit in den kreislauft + einen zusätzlichen 140 Radiator der dann ins heck kommt. Lüfter werd ich wohlt die BQ silent W 3 oder die NB nehmen füe den Radiator , der auf der Arctic drauf ist ist erstaunlich leise , ok unter last ist er auch nur bei 55 % .


----------



## Chimera (27. November 2016)

*AW: Zotac GTX 980 ti amp extrem  mit möglichst großem Radiator??*



bummi18 schrieb:


> Basteln macht doch laune, grad in der kalten zeit, beim bierchen im keller



Jo, steht bei mir in den Weihnachtsferien wohl auch an, denn hab immo auch ein blödes Problem: da mein Shinobi recht klein ist, hab ich mich für die Silent Loop 120 und nicht die grösseren 240 oder 280 entschieden, jedoch hab ich bei aller Freude ein Detail übersehen: das Fenster. Denn Bitfenix hat da nicht nur ein dickes Plastik genommen, nee, es wurde auch noch von innen angebracht und mit Pins gesichert. Nun schliesst der Radiator im Heck aber fast bündig mit dem Gehäuse ab und mit dem Fenster bracht ich den Deckel nicht mehr drauf... Echt blöd, aber wohl mein Fehler  Naja, immo hab ich es provisorisch an der Aussenseite angebracht, was optisch halt nicht so toll aussieht und nun sammel ich Ideen. Eine war, dass ich den ganzen Seitendeckel durch ne Plexischeibe ersetzen könnt, was optisch sicher cool wär, doch da macht die Befestigung Kopfzerbrechen. Ne andere Lösung wäre das Fenster zurechtschneiden und dann mit ner Dichtung von aussen einsetzen, was dann wohl bissel hübscher wär. Naja, hab mich noch nicht entschieden...
Bzgl. der Kühlung, der Kühler an der Rückseite mag ja akzeptabel kühlen, doch effizient ist es wohl kaum  Da würd es sicher trotzdem Sinn machen, wenn du auch vorne direkt auf den RAM Kühlerchen klebst. Ist ja auch logisch, ein Stück weit: nimm mal ne Herdplatte und leg die Hand direkt drauf und dann legst du mal zwischen Hand und Herdplatte ne Plastikplatte. Wo wirst du dir wohl eher die Finger verbrennen  ? Und dasselbe ist eben auch bissel das Problem bei dem Backside Kühler: er nimmt nur indirekt die Hitze vom RAM auf, was natürlich bissel mangelhaft für die Effizienz ist. Merke ich selber auch mit den Tempisensoren, welche ich an der Rückseite meiner Mobos bei den VRMs und beim AMD bei der CPU angebracht hab: kann die Werte natürlich nicht 100% für voll nehmen, da sie durch das PCB halt verfälscht sind, aber sie geben mir ne Andeutung 
Aber eben, jetzt hast du ja genug zum basteln und denke mal, du wirst dich mit Tests selber an die optimale Konfig rantasten können


----------

